# Secret Little Weapon



## jononotbono (Apr 10, 2017)

Howdy,

I've just finished writing a Sound Design track for my MA and thought I'd share it here. I created the piece using just an Acoustic Guitar, a Microphone, and a few drum sounds.

I didn't use any Synths, Sample Libraries (excluding 1 drum loop from Slate SSD4 - I couldn't record a real drummer in time for the deadline) or Electric Guitars (or Bass Guitars). I've called it "Secret Little Weapon" and here's a link if anyone fancies having a listen...



Hope it doesn't offend your ears 

Jono


----------



## Smikes77 (Apr 10, 2017)

That was awesome! Nice work! You do really good grooves, and as always a couple of surprises here and there. That stuttering effect worked really well and liked how you amped it up at 0:40 secs. I`ll have another listen later on a better system, but wondered if you have enough low end in there (but I`m listening on a very bad system here).

Much enjoyed.


----------



## jjmmuir (Apr 10, 2017)

Great stuff


----------



## Patrick (Apr 10, 2017)

I agree that the basedrum could have a bit more low end and could be a bit more "in your face" and maybe it would benefit from a base part. 
Otherwise I am in love with it. The glitchiness, the groovy destructive editing and playful experimentation reminds me of NIN during their Fragile period. Great work!


----------



## Patrick (Apr 10, 2017)

Slightly off topic but related to my earlier comment: Are you using Magic AB by any chance? I think that was the single plugin I bought last year that benefited my mixes the most. It is just so convenient and really helps getting stuff like the overall loudness, panning and frequency balance right. (although your mix already sounds very good!)


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 10, 2017)

Ah man thank you! I will look at the bass side of things now that I have handed it in as an MA assignment. I guess I don't need to keep to the rule of just using an Acoustic Guitar although I like the limitations of it. Magic AB? No, I haven't used it. I shall have to check it out!


----------



## Patrick (Apr 10, 2017)

You are right, limitations are a great way to fuel creativity and get interesting and original results.
I've recently watched a gdc talk by the composer of the new doom soundtrack and one of the takeaways was "change the process to change the outcome".

Magic AB is so simple and useful, plus it is not very pricey.


----------



## R. Soul (Apr 10, 2017)

Ok, interesting people are mentioning the kick as lacking bass. On close listening I hear kicks in between the '1's. And yes, they are a bit small but as the '1' hits are so slamming, I just consider them ghost notes and therefore not bothered about those.

Anyways...I quite like the track once it's full on - like from 0.35 min. I don't think the intro with all the stuttering guitar is anywhere near as good as the rest. The rest is awesome though.
I can't believe there's no electric guitar or bass in there. 

Listening again.... This track have sort of Prodigy-ish vibe and I think it would be better off with a breakbeat, instead of these flappy acoustic drums. 

Enjoying the tunes though. You are improving tremendously day by day Jono


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 10, 2017)

R. Soul said:


> Ok, interesting people are mentioning the kick as lacking bass. On close listening I hear kicks in between the '1's. And yes, they are a bit small but as the '1' hits are so slamming, I just consider them ghost notes and therefore not bothered about those.
> 
> Anyways...I quite like the track once it's full on - like from 0.35 min. I don't think the intro with all the stuttering guitar is anywhere near as good as the rest. The rest is awesome though.
> I can't believe there's no electric guitar or bass in there.
> ...



Thanks for the kind words and spot on about the Kicks in between being Ghosts. That's exactly what they are and by design. And there certainly are no Electric Guitar or Bass Instruments of any sort. That would be too easy.


----------



## goalie composer (Apr 10, 2017)

One of the freshest tracks I've heard in a while; nice job Luke!


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 10, 2017)

goalie composer said:


> One of the freshest tracks I've heard in a while; nice job Luke!



Thanks man!


----------



## Patrick (Apr 10, 2017)

I've listened to it on my bigger system this evening and you can disregard my comment about the kicks. It works fine the way it is


----------



## byzantium (Apr 10, 2017)

Absolutely brilliant! I love it. Most inventive refreshing thing I've heard in a while.

(Kinda reminded of The Beatles for some reason (perhaps with their tape loops / experimentation etc))

Very impressive with just two sound sources. Who needs sample libraries eh?!

Do tell us your secret weapons!


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 10, 2017)

byzantium said:


> Absolutely brilliant! I love it. Most inventive refreshing thing I've heard in a while.
> 
> (Kinda reminded of The Beatles for some reason (perhaps with their tape loops / experimentation etc))
> 
> ...



Well, It's important to never grow up and throughly play with your Toys every day. If you play hard enough, the results are Fab.

There's a couple of clues in there somewhere!  And glad you like the track man! Thanks!


----------



## Sean_Gouws (Apr 10, 2017)

This is a really great track man. Keep up the awesome work


----------



## synergy543 (Apr 11, 2017)

That's quite creative!

Please do reveal more secrets. It would be interesting to hear how your process went in creating this. You should be a able to get a lot of library refills if you sell this to some advertisers. Its quite refreshing you know? Just don't bring the ax with you.


----------



## Flaneurette (Apr 11, 2017)

Reminds me a bit of Ministry and NIN.


----------



## byzantium (Apr 11, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Well, It's important to never grow up and throughly play with your Toys every day. If you play hard enough, the results are Fab.



Ah yes but it's what you do with your Fab Toys that makes the difference... so +1 to the below too....
Would love to hear more about your chopping, slicing and dicing in the kitchen...



synergy543 said:


> Please do reveal more secrets. It would be interesting to hear how your process went in creating this.


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 12, 2017)

Well, I am planning on making a few videos in the not so distant future as I think they could be quite fun especially live writing session ones. Just messing around with some Cameras and software to do it (I have a recently acquired Go Pro that I'm playing with and own Final Cut Pro X so it is possible for me) but I'm up against it with deadlines at the minute both with my Thinkspace MA and Libraries I'm writing for so when I can I may make a video. Time will tell!


----------



## byzantium (Apr 12, 2017)

Thanks Luke, videos would be fantastic, look forward to that. Thanks very much. 
But if you're stuck for time, happy with a few sentences!


----------



## SillyMidOn (Apr 12, 2017)

Listening to your track conjured up images of the cast of The Mighty Boosh dancing


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 12, 2017)

SillyMidOn said:


> Listening to your track conjured up images of the cast of The Mighty Boosh dancing



That's definitely a good image. Unfortunately I wasn't wearing a Mirror Ball Suit when writing it!


----------



## J-M (Apr 12, 2017)

This is a great track, excellent job!


----------



## AdamAlake (Apr 12, 2017)

That is an excellent sonic palette, did you use Guitar Rig on this one?


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 12, 2017)

AdamAlake said:


> That is an excellent sonic palette, did you use Guitar Rig on this one?



No man. I actually rarely use Guitar Rig. In fact I can't remember when I last used it. It's just not for me (on a Guitar anyway). I used various analogue (and digital) Hardware Guitar pedals going through my Analogue Mixing Desk. Then obviously endless fun in the box!


----------



## AdamAlake (Apr 14, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> No man. I actually rarely use Guitar Rig. In fact I can't remember when I last used it. It's just not for me (on a Guitar anyway). I used various analogue (and digital) Hardware Guitar pedals going through my Analogue Mixing Desk. Then obviously endless fun in the box!



Ah, I see, no reason to use software when you have the outboard gear availabe. Great work, keep it up.


----------



## J-M (Apr 14, 2017)

AdamAlake said:


> Ah, I see, no reason to use software when you have the outboard gear availabe. Great work, keep it up.



I anxiously wait the day when I can fully utilize my ENGL instead of Positive Grid's BIAS.


----------



## mac (Apr 14, 2017)

Quality, mate, and not a single spic ostinato to be heard!


----------



## Niah2 (Apr 14, 2017)

Really creative stuff. Congrats.


----------

